# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام >  بطلان قيام دولة يهودية في فلسطين في القانون الدولي

## هيثم الفقى

الدكتور/السيد مصطفى أحمد أبو الخير*

رغم كل ما يقع على أرض الواقع من اعترافات وعلاقات دولية ودبلوماسية مع الكيان الصهيوني في فلسطين المحتلة على مدى ما يربو من نصف قرن إلا أن ذلك لم ولن يغير من الحقيقة في شيء أو حتى يطمسها، فهذا الكيان الغاصب وهذه العصابات المجرمة لن تكون دولة، فهي باطلة شرعاً وقانوناً وطبقاً لكل الاتفاقيات والمواثيق والإعلانات الدولية، في القانون الدولي التقليدي والمعاصر.

وهذا البطلان بطلان مطلق لا يصححه التعامل معه والاعتراف به من قبل المجتمع الدولي ولا يجوز حتى الاتفاق علي مخالفته لما يأتي:-

- دحض الادعاء التاريخي: دحضاً منَّا لادعاءات الصهاينة بأن لهم حقوقا تاريخية في فلسطين نتعقب تاريخ فلسطين خلال عصور ما قبل التاريخ.

- ففي عام 4000 ق. م : سمتها الكتب السمــاوية المكتوبة على الأعمدة البابلية ( مارتو) أي الأرض الغــربية لأنهــا تقع غرب بابل.

- عام 3000 ق . م : أطلقوا عليها اسم ( أمور ) أي أرض الأموريين وهم أجداد العرب .

- عام 2750 ق.م : يوحدها بوحدة سورية الطبيعية سرجون الأول الأكاري الكبير .

- عام 2000 ق . م : تصبح أرض كنعان . وتبقى حتى عام 950 ق. م. حيث يستولي اليهود على قسم منها كدخلاء بعد مائة عام من حروب طويلة .

- عام 722 ق. م : يوحد سورية (( فلسطين منها )) سر جون الثاني ويقضي على إسرائيل .

- من عام 605 إلى 586 ق. م : يحطم نبوخذ نصر دولة يهوذا ويعيدها إلى بيئتها الطبيعية ويسبي بقية اليهود إلى بابل بمحاولة دمجها بالمجتمع البابلي.

- عام 331 ق. م : يوحد الاسكندر الأكبر الأجزاء السورية ومنها فلسطين .

- عام 198 ق. م : تقوم المملكة السورية السلوقية التي تشمل جميع تلك الأرض حتى مجيء الرومان .

- عام 63 ق . م : يفتح الرومان بقيادة ( بومباي ) سورية ، ويجعلونها ولاية رومانية ومنها فلسطين .

- عام 70 ميلادية : يهدم تيتو الروماني الهيكل ويشرد ما تبقى من اليهود وتبقى تحت حكم روما حتى 614 ميلادية .

- عام 638 ميلادية : يفتحـها عمر بن الخطاب وتبقى موحدة مع سورية . حتى مجيء أول حملة صليبية .

- من عام 1099 ميلادية حتى 1187 ميلادية: يحررها صلاح الدين الأيوبي من الغزو الأوروبي ثم يوحدها مع أمها سورية وتبقى إلي مجيء الأتراك. 

- عام 1566 ميلادية : يأتي الأتراك ويمكثون فيها حتى عام 1918 م عندما احتلها الحلفاء ، وقسموا سورية ست دويلات بموجب معاهدة ( سيكس بيكو ) لتسهيل استعمارها وكي لا تقوى هذه ( الأمة الإسلامية والعربية ) على الدفاع عن نفسها بعد هذا الاعتداء (1).

تلك المراحل التاريخية التي مرت بها فلسطين علي مر الدهور وكر العصور تنطق بل ما فيها بل وتصرخ بأنها عربية إسلامية وليست صهيونية.

يمكن إجمال الوضع القانوني الدولي لفلسطين عندما أنشئت منظمة الأمم المتحدة عام 1945م، بأن فلسطين كانت تتمتع بمقومات الشخصية الدولية، لأنها كانت خلال مرحلة عصبة الأمم الممثلة الشرعية الدولية في فترة ما بين الحربين العالميــتين الأولى والثانية تحت الانتــداب فئة (أ)، مثلها في ذلك مثل كل من العراق وسوريا ولبنان والأردن. والتكييف القانوني لهذه الطائــفة من طوائف الانتداب الثلاث التي أنشـأها عهد عصبــة الأمم، أي الأقاليـم التي تخضع للانتداب فئة (أ)، أنهــا بلغت تطورها السياسي المؤهل لها الاستقــلال الكامل، لكنها لا تباشــر اختصاص الدولة بذاتها بل تنــوب عنها في ذلك الدولة المنتدبة وهي إنجلترا في حالة فلسطين (2).

الرأي القانوني في المبادرات ومعاهدات السلام التي أبرمت بين العرب والكيان الصهيوني فهي باطلة لما يأتي:

1 – أرض فلسطين كاملة ارض وقف إسلامي لا يجوز التصرف فيها منفردا من قبل أحد حتى لو كان هذا التصرف صادر من الفلسطينيين أنفسهم، فهذه الأرض ملك كافة المسلمين في العالم كله ولا يجوز التصرف فيها لأنها أرض مباركة فيها ثالث الحرمين وهمزة الوصل بين مكة والمدينة والمنورة.

2 - القاعدة الأساسية في القانــون الدولي أن معاهدات الصلح لا يمكن أن تكون وسيلة لاكتساب الأقاليم نتيجة لتحريم استخدام القوة أو التهديد بها في العلاقات الدولية (3) (م / 2 / 4 ) من ميثاق الأمم المتحدة .

3 - تعارض معاهدة الصلح المتضمـــنة لتنازلات إقليمية مع المادة (103) من ميثاق الأمم المتحدة وتنص على أنه :

(( إذا تعارضت الالتزامات التي يرتبط بها أعضاء الأمم المتحدة وفقا لأحكام هذا الميثاق مع أي التزام دولي آخر يرتبطون به فالعبرة بالتزاماتهم المترتبة على هذا الميثاق ))

لذلك فأن كافة معاهدات الصلح التي أبرمها العرب مع الكيان الصهيوني باطلة في نظر ميثاق الأمم المتحدة لأنها تعارض الالتزامات والقرارات الصادرة عن الأمم المتحدة.

4 - بطلان معاهدات الصلح التي تؤدي إلى تنازلات إقليمية طبقا للمادة (52) من اتفاقية فيينا لقانون المعاهدات الدولية لعام 1969م التي تنص على:

( تعتبر المعاهدة باطلة بطلانا مطلقا إذا تم إبرامها نتيجة التهديد باستعمال القوة واستخدامها بالمخالفة لمبادئ القانون الدولي الواردة في ميثاق الأمم المتحدة).

ومما لا شك فيه أن معاهدات الصلح بين العرب والكيان الصهيوني تدخل في دائرة البطلان المطلق المنصوص عليه في هذه المادة لأنها تبرم تحت تهديد الاحتلال العسكري فعقب كل هزيمة للعرب تظهر مبادرة سلمية جديدة وهو ما يفعله الكيان الصهيوني في فلسطين مخالفة بذلك المبادئ العامة في القانون الدولي أي القواعد الآمرة في القانون الدولي العام، وكذلك مبادئ وأحكام ميثاق الأمم المتحدة وهذا ما نصت عليه المادة (53) من قانون المعاهدات، معاهدة فيينا لقانون المعاهدات لعام 1969 والتي تنص على أنه :

(( تعتبر المعاهدة باطلة بطلانا مطلقا إذا كانت وقت إبرامها تتعارض مع قاعدة آمرة من قواعد القانون الدولي العام وتعتبر قاعدة آمرة من قواعد القانون الدولي العام كل قاعدة مقبولة ومعترف بها من الجماعة الدولية كقاعدة لا يجوز الإخلال بها ولا يمكن تغييرها إلا بقاعدة لاحقة من القواعد العامة للقانون الدولي لها ذات الصلة )).

وكل المعاهدات التي أبرمت بين العرب والكيان الصهيوني وحتى الفلسطينيين طبقا للقواعد السابقة تعتبر باطلة طبقا لقواعد القانون الدولي.

وكذلك المادتين (64) / (71) من قانون المعاهدات تؤكدان استحالة تطبيق معاهدات الصلح التي تتضمن تنازلات إقليمية أو حقوقا إقليمية لبطلان هذه المعاهدات بسبب مخالفتها لقاعدة تحريم استعمال القوة في العلاقات الدولية أو التهديد باستعمالها. فتنص المادة (64) من قانون المعاهدات على أنه :

(( إذا ظهرت قاعدة آمرة جديدة من قواعد القانون الدولي العام فإن أي معاهدة قائمة تتعارض مع هذه القاعدة تصبح باطلة وينتهي العمل بها )) .

وتنص المادة (71) من قانون المعاهــدات على إبطال أي معاهدة تتعارض مع قاعدة آمرة من قواعد القانــون الدولي العام فنصت على أن : 

((1- في حالة المعاهدة التي تعتبر باطلة طبقا للمادة (53) يكون على الأطراف:

(一) أن تزيل بقدر الإمكان آثار أي عمل تم استنادا إلى أي نص يتعارض مع قاعدة آمرة من قواعد القانون الدولي العامة .

(二) وأن تجعل علاقاتها المتبادلة متفقة مع هذه القاعدة الآمرة )).

3- في حالة المعاهــدة التي تعتبر باطلة وينتهي العمل بها طبقا للمادة (64) يترتب على إنهائها :-

(一) إعفاء الأطراف من أي التزام بالاستمرار في تنفيذ المعاهدة .

(二) عدم التأثير على أي حق أو التزام أو مراكز قانونية للأطراف تم نتيجة لتنفيذ المعاهدة قبل إنهائها بشرط أن تكون المحافظة على هذه الحقوق والالتزامات والمراكز بعد ذلك رهينة اتفاقها مع القاعدة الآمرة الجديدة )

1- استعملت العصابات الصهيونية في فلسطين المحتلة بدعم غربي سواء من بريطانيا أو الولايات المتحدة القوة للاستيلاء على أرض فلسطين علما بأن هناك مبدأ تحريم الاستيلاء على أراضى الغير بالقوة في القانون الدولي التقليدي والمعاصر والفقه والقضاء الدوليين وقد استقر العمل به ومفاده(يقصد بمبدأ تحريم الاستيلاء على أراضى الغير بالقوة ( عدم مشروعية الاستيلاء أو بسط السيادة على إقليم إحدى الدول أو على جزء منه عن طريق الاستخدام الفعلي للقوة أو التهديد باستخدامها)(4) مما يجعل وجود العصابات الصهيونية في فلسطين وجود غير شرعي وباطل مهما طال الزمن.

2- تم التآمر بسوء نية مع العصابات الصهيونية في فلسطين وبريطانيا الدولة المنتدبة في عهد العصبة والوصية في ميثاق الأمم المتحدة وبسوء نية على احتلال تلك العصابات لأرض فلسطين، خلافاً لما يقضى به مبدأ حسن النية في تنفيذ الالتزامات الدوليةالوارد في ميثاق الأمم المتحدة المادة (2/2) مما يزيده على البطلان بطلانا فيجعله مطلقاً، أي لا يجوز الاتفاق علي مخالفته.

3- أن القرار رقم (181) لعام 1947م ما يطلق عليه (قرار التقسيم ) باطل ومخالف لميثاق الأمم المتحدة وقواعد وأحكام القانون الدولي. لأن الأمم المتحدة عامة والجمعية العامة خاصة لا تملك أن تعطي أرضا لأحد لأنها ليست مالكة لها، كما أنها لا تصدر قرارات ملزمة إلا في حالة إخفاق مجلس الأمن في ذلك نتيجة الفيتو، وهذا لم يحدث ولم يكن الاتحاد من أجل السلم قد نشأ بعد، لذلك فإن كل ما يصدر عن الجمعية العامة مجرد توصيات غير ملزمة.

بالتحليل السياسي والقانوني لعملية التصويت على قرار التقسيم رقم(181)لسنة 1947م يتبين أن القرار وافقت عليه ثلاث وثلاثون دولة ورفضت القرار ثلاث عشرة دولة معظمها من الدول الإسلامية، وامتنعت عن التصويت عشر دول، وإمعانا في التضليل كانت بريطانيا من ضمن الدول الممتنعة عن التصويت وقد رفض العرب هذا القرار وقبلته العصابات الصهيونية.

ومما يدل على ضعف الأساس القانوني لقرار التقسيم وموقف الدول المؤيدة له ، أن العرب عندما رفضوا القرار طالبوا بعرض المشكلة على محكمة العدل الدولية ، ولكن معارضة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية والاتحاد السوفيتي . أدت إلى رفض الجمعية العامة الاقتراح بأغلبية واحد وعشرين صوتا. بقى أن نشير إلى أن قرار الأمم المتحدة بقبول إسرائيل عضوا بها يؤكد أن المنظمة ( الأمم المتحدة ) لا تعترف لإسرائيل إلا بالإقليم الذي حدده لها قرار التقسيم 181 لسنة 1967م، رغم بطلانه قانونا. 

أن قرار التقسيم رقم 181 لسنة 1947 م هو قرار باطل قانونا لمخالفته قواعد القانون الدولي الآمرة وكذلك ميثاق الأمم المتحدة في أحكام الوصاية الدولية ومن قبل عهد عصبة الأمم في أحكام الانتداب وما يترتب عليه بطلان كافة الآثار المترتبة عليه فما بني على الباطل فهو باطل.

4- أن دعوى أن الصهاينة في فلسطين بأنهم أقلية والقانون الدولي يحمى حق الأقليات هذه الدعوى باطلة، لأن القانون الدولي يحافظ على الأقليات ويحمى حقوقها عن طريق الاتفاقيات التي تحفظ لهذه الأقلية حقوقها (5) داخل إطار الوطن الواحد وليس بإقامة دولة وتقسيم الوطن والواحد إلى دولتين والوسائل التي حددها العمل الدولي لحماية الأقليات يمكن حصرها في ثلاث: (6)

1- اتفاقيات حماية الأقليات: والحماية التي تتضمنها تلك الاتفاقيات والتصريحات هي حماية الحياة، وضمان الحرية الفردية والحرية الدينية، والمساواة المدنية والسياسية واحترام ذاتية الجماعة المعينة بالسماح لها بحرية استعمال لغتها وبحقوقها الخاصة في الأمور الثقافية والتعليمية.

2- بينما يرى البعض نقل الأقليات عبر إجراء اتفاق ولكنه إجراء مؤلم لا يجوز الالتجاء إليه إلا في الضرورة القصوى ومن أمثلة ذلك برتوكول القسطنطينية اليوناني البلغاري في 16-29 سبتمبر 1913م.

ولكن ينبغي هنا أن نوضح أن النقل سالف الذكر يختلف تماماً عن الهجرة الغير شرعية للصهاينة لفلسطين التي نص عليها في صك الانتداب البريطاني على فلسطين وذلك لأن الدولة التي تستقبل هجرة الأقلية لا بد وأن يكون بين رعاياها وبين الأقلية المهاجرة إليها رابطة عنصرية وأن تقبل الهجرة ولسنا بحاجة إلى أن نؤكد أن سكان فلسطين عرب منذ زمن بعيد كما أن الصهاينة المهاجرين ليسوا من أحفاد اليهود الذين كانوا يقيمون في فلسطين بل هم عرق غير العرق تماما وهذه حقيقة لا ينكرونها وثابتة انثربولوجيا([1]) وتاريخيا ولا تجمعهم بيهود الموزعين على مختلف دول العالم أية رابطة، فهؤلاء صهاينة وليسوا يهود، ويوجد فرق كبير بينهما فالصهيونية مذهب سياسي واليهودية دين سماوي حرف وأنحرف ولكن يبقي أتباعه أتباع دين سماوي، أما العصابات الموجودة حاليا في فلسطين المحتلة فهم صهاينة أتباع مذهب سياسي([2]) وليسوا من اليهود أو حتى من يهود، حيث يوجد فرق بينهما فاليهود هم من سلالة اليهود الذين كانوا أيان النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم، أما يهود فهم من تهود بعد ذلك([3]) هذا فضلاً عن أن أبناء وسكان فلسطين ولن ولم يقبلوا في يوم من الأيام هجرة يهود إلي فلسطين بقصد إنشاء وطن قومي لهم فيها.

الواقع أن اليهود تمتعوا بالحماية المطلوبة للأقليات في القانون الدولي بناء على نصوص صريحة وردت في المعاهدات التي أبرمت بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية، منها المعاهدة الخاصة بالاعتراف باستقلال بولونيا وحماية الأقليات الموجودة بفرساي 28/6/1919م خاصة في المادتين ( 10 و 11 ) منها.

3- تفتقر هذه العصابات الصهيونية للعنصر الاجتماعي للأمة الذي يقوم على عنصرين هما:

- الاشتراك في ذكريات واحدة مضت: سواء كانت مبهجة كالانتصار في الحرب أم محزنة كالهزيمة أو الكوارث الطبيعية.

- الاشتراك في الذكريات القومية الحاضرة: فلا يمكن القول أن العصابات الصهيونية الموجودة حاليا في فلسطين المحتلة ينتمون إلى *** واحد، لأن ***** معناه الوحدة في الأصل والمنشأ، وهو ما لم يتوفر في العصابات الصهيونية الموجودة في فلسطين المحتلة. فلا تجمعهم لغة واحدة ولا تاريخ مشترك، مما يعنى معه أنهم لا يتوافر لهم أي مقوم من مقومات تكوين الأمة، ولا أي عنصر من عناصر القومية، فالصهيونية فكرة ضالة تقوم على الخيال ونسيج الوهم أي أضغاث أحلام كما أنهم لم يكن لهم إقليم يجمعهم أو يجمع غالبيتهم حتى يطالبوا بأن تصبح لجماعتهم دولة على زعم أنهم أمة (7).

ترتيباً على ما سبق يتضح أن قيام دولة يهودية في فلسطين باطل بطلاناً مطلقاً في القانون الدولي التقليدي والمعاصر وكذلك ميثاق الأمم المتحدة وكافة القرارات والاتفاقيات والمواثيق الدولية، مما يجعل لأهل فلسطين حق الدفاع الشرعي طبقاً للمادة (51) من ميثاق الأمم المتحدة.

ولا يحق للعصابات الصهيونية في فلسطين حق الدفاع الشرعي كما يدعون زيفاً وبطلاناً، وذلك إعمالاً للقاعدة القانونية المستقرة في كافة النظم القانونية والقضاء الجنائي الدولي التي تنص على أنه ( لا دفاع شرعي ضد دفاع شرعي )

لذلك لا مشروعية للكيان الصهيوني الغاصب في فلسطين المحتلة ولا يجب التعامل معه علي أنه دولة بل مشروع غربي استعماري محكوم عليه بالفناء لأنه ضد حركة التاريخ.

----------------------------

----------


## أم خطاب

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*شكرا لمرورك مشرفة أم خطاب*

----------


## kura

جزاكم الله الف خير عن هذا الموضوع ولكن طمعنا بالمزيد وانتم أهلا لذلك

----------

